# Cómo pruebo si funciona un micrófono electret



## Steve (Oct 24, 2009)

Bueno, les quería preguntar si me podrían ayudar a comprobar si funciona un micrófono electret que me acabo de comprar en la casa de electrónica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2009)

Steve dijo:


> Bueno, les quería preguntar si me podrían ayudar a comprobar si funciona un micrñfono electret que me acabo de comprar en la casa de electrónica.


Mira este post.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/conexion-microfono-electret-line-in-grabar-voz-pc-14902/

Te armas alguno de los pre-amplificadores para electret que allí figuran y amplificas el resultado.
Si suena el electret funciona, si no suena lo mas probable es que hallas conectado algo mal.


----------

